# My new jill!!!



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, I have jill!

She is on her own, I know, but it was all very quick and I'm getting a large home sorted so i can get her a pal!

My friend's friend breeds Ferrets for rabbiting, and this little girl was born blind in one eye, so he decided she wouldn't be good enough, so he gave her to my mate. He then decided it was a lovely xmas gift for me!!! Irresponsible in reality but also very sweet!

Anyway, luckily, I am okay to take her and she has a lovely new hutch in the insulated shed until we have her a big enclosure.She is only little, but we think she's about 9months old. She is a little nippy (have a nasty bite on my ear) but she is okay to pick up.She is a polecat coloured,and because of her blindness, has one clouded blue eye - she looks a bit evil!!!

Her name is Tia, and I will get pics tomorrow when she has settled down.

Can anyone tell me about wether spaying/hormone injection thing? Which is better/easier/cheaper etc?

Thank you


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

thats great cant wait for picks :thumbup1:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I'd reccomend going on FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! to find out more about the spaying/jabbing thing. They know their stuff on there  Are you going to get another female for her or are you going toget a neutered boy?

Congrats!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

congratulations 

Spaying is without doubt the best option, the jill jab has to be done around twice a year so more cost for you, its very painful for the jill, she gets a massive dose of hormones and will probably have a phantom pregnancy which isnt good as they can turn agressive for a while and must be distressing for them to go through plus she will still be at risk of ovarian tumours which are common.

Same goes for the implant, it needs to be repeated every two years, will cost you more and wont prevent tumours.


You could get a hob and have him vasectomised but there is quite a big risk of it reversing and her getting pregnant, she would have to go throught the rough mating process and you would probably have to split them for the whole breeding season which is becoming longer due to mild weather as he will harrass her so spaying is defiantely the way to go 

Good luck in finding her a new friend


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you everyone. I'm not sure what other fert to get yet? it won't be until the new year anyway.

Would I be okay to get Tia done after xmas? I heard they don't come into season before march...?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

a blue eye, how special! I'm sure she will turn into a lovely lady. My female bunny was loads less stroppy after having her spayed!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> thank you everyone. I'm not sure what other fert to get yet? it won't be until the new year anyway.
> 
> Would I be okay to get Tia done after xmas? I heard they don't come into season before march...?


There are some young jills starting to come into season now! obviously they are all different, but as pamperedpets says the milder seasons bring about some odd changes, so jills can come into season earlier than expected. Hopefully she will hold off til the new year for you. You could always have her jill-jabbed then spayed a little later if she comes in early.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

ferrets breeding season used to be around march to aug but now many ferrets live inside which messes their body clocks up and the winters are wuite mild they can start coming into to season now as has already been said, none of mine have but my friend has a couple which have.

If she is kept outside you will probably get away with getting her done after chrsitmas.


----------

